# Photoshop CS4 Extended - Text Wrap



## IselinfoShaw (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi,

I am currently working with Photoshop CS4 extended and I am trying to wrap text around an imported image. On all the instruction pages and tutorials I've read it says to first select Window > Text wrap. My problem is that when i select the Window menu there isn't a text wrap option. Does anyone know how to solve this? Or of an alternative way to wrap text?

Help would be much appreciated!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

this is a method of using displacement mapping to wrap text to a surface - may work
Many other tutorials on Youtube


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried the Text Warp button at the top when you have the text selected ?


----------

